# New sulcata pen



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Late this last summer I we moved to a new home. So of corse the sulcatas needed the biggest best pen yet! It’s still a bit of a work in progress but I thought I’d start sharing. It will take me a few posts to get caught up to the work bear with me.


We picked the spot and started bringing in building supplies


And more building supplies



And begin to build walls


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

More picture of the walls going in and the tortoise house moved to it location. I have thought long and hard about what to build the walls out of. I have used many things in the past that have worked nicely but I was looking for something more this time. With these “pots” I will be able to grow lots of tortoise food right at the pen. ( please excuse the smoky pictures it was a very smoke filled summer)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 30, 2020)

Smoky? What are the dust storms like? Nice and open, but you can have your Cali issues! I think East Coast will be it for life!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Next the gates went in because we need to more the tortoises in ASAP there temp pen was not my favorite




These pictures show how we built the gates there are 4 gates total


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Smoky? What are the dust storms like? Nice and open, but you can have your Cali issues! I think East Coast will be it for life!


No real dust storms here the gentleman I got this land from kept it very trimmed haha it will
Not stay that way.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 30, 2020)

Trimmed must be CA for barren. You are doing an amazing job. I can tell that gou have first hand experience at the force behind a determined Sulcata! 

keep the pix coming


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

The tortoises moved in right after the gates were done here they are starting to enjoy there new digs


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Then we started digging for the pond


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

The pond took shape


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2020)

I've never seen walls made of 55 gallon plastic drums. Seems like it will work. I like the gates too.

What will you do for shade in summer? Or will they be underground?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

A few glamor shots of the pond


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've never seen walls made of 55 gallon plastic drums. Seems like it will work. I like the gates too.
> 
> What will you do for shade in summer? Or will they be underground?


The drums were a gamble and yes they work great as I hoped! Very affordable and double duty. There is a large shade cover in the works to hold us over tell the trees get in and big


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2020)

I love this thread!

What's your male/female ratio?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> What's your male/female ratio?


5 to 5 a bit male heavy for sure but over the years I have found with Adequate space (it takes a lot) the males establish an order and we get very little fighting


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Planted a few trees still have more to find


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

I guess I didn’t take any pictures but we dug a couple hundred feet of ditch around the outside to take water and power to all the right places


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Everything is greening up with a little rain now. The sprinklers are an ongoing job that is at a little bit of a stand still for now so we started on the shade cover it is 48 ft long and 6 ft wide and will have shade cloth on the top and west side 
Egg laying has started for the year so that adds work and sorter days are slowing the work down a bit. I’ll see if I can get some pictures of the pen as it is now this weekend and do my best to keep this up to date as the last couple project wrap up and and planting gets going. I’ve got a lot of pots to fill haha I can not wait to see it all planted!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2020)

Let me understand. . . you cut the barrels in half and filled them with dirt and they're just sitting on top of the ground, not dug down?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Let me understand. . . you cut the barrels in half and filled them with dirt and they're just sitting on top of the ground, not dug down?


Yes cut In half and set on the ground and filled with dirt


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

I had to come up with a lot of dirt haha


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2020)

New question for someone who is considering getting a baby sulcata: Do you own a tractor?

Follow up question: How many tractors?


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Yes cut In half and set on the ground and filled with dirt


You must have a source for those drums? How are you cutting them in half? Sawzall?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> New question for someone who is considering getting a baby sulcata: Do you own a tractor?
> 
> Follow up question: How many tractors?


Haha tractors sure make some jobs go smother ! I don’t own one YET myself but am lucky enough to have good friends willing to loan me one or 3 haha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> You must have a source for those drums? How are you cutting them in half? Sawzall?


The best way I found to cut them was the table saw. I set the fence to half a drum and rolled the drum as I cut it


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> You must have a source for those drums? How are you cutting them in half? Sawzall?


I did have a source for the drums though it was quickly exhausted I turned to craigslist for the rest turns out buying in quantity brings the price down


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 31, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I did have a source for the drums though it was quickly exhausted I turned to craigslist for the rest turns out buying in quantity brings the price down



Are the drums new or used? If used, did you know what had been in them? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 31, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Are the drums new or used? If used, did you know what had been in them? Or doesn't it matter?


The drums are used but I picked ones I was not concerned about and avoided a few that made me nervous


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 31, 2020)

This is awesome man. I would set myself up a lawn chair out there and watch them for hours!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 31, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This is awesome man. I would set myself up a lawn chair out there and watch them for hours!


Chairs are placed and the wife and I really enjoy taking our brakes there when we can! Think I’m going to find a chair spot under the shade cover this summer!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 31, 2020)

Planted a few Alevera plants. I am now on the lookout for a good source for spineless cactus I want to plant around 60 stands 
I posted this picture before on the forum and got a comment about the bear in the background. Funny enough that “bear” is in the background in another picture in this thread though she is much smaller in that picture


----------



## JNSNannahenson170 (Jan 1, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Late this last summer I we moved to a new home. So of corse the sulcatas needed the biggest best pen yet! It’s still a bit of a work in progress but I thought I’d start sharing. It will take me a few posts to get caught up to the work bear with me.
> View attachment 314186
> 
> We picked the spot and started bringing in building supplies
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Matt Fidelibus (Jan 1, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Planted a few Alevera plants. I am now on the lookout for a good source for spineless cactus I want to plant around 60 stands
> I posted this picture before on the forum and got a comment about the bear in the background. Funny enough that “bear” is in the background in another picture in this thread though she is much smaller in that picture
> View attachment 314286
> 
> View attachment 314285


Where are you located? I am in Fresno and could provide some cactus cuttings if you are having trouble locating any.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2021)

Same here. . . if you ever want to take a day trip down to Clovis (outside Fresno), I'll be glad to give you plenty of cuttings (and a tour of the tortoise yards!).


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Matt Fidelibus said:


> Where are you located? I am in Fresno and could provide some cactus cuttings if you are having trouble locating any.
> 
> View attachment 314372


I’m a little north of Sacramento been a wile seance I was down to Fresno might be a fun trip!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Same here. . . if you ever want to take a day trip down to Clovis (outside Fresno), I'll be glad to give you plenty of cuttings (and a tour of the tortoise yards!).
> 
> View attachment 314373


Now that is a offer that is going to be hard to refuse!!!!!


----------



## motero (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice fence idea, in AZ desert two or three years tops before the barrels are brittle and cracking up from the sun. Is that one row painted? Paint will extend their life.

I really like your pond, so cool.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 1, 2021)

Really nice job, Aaron. I love the way things are turning out. I feel great about Crush and the 3 ladies being there now. I may call on you to see about some equipment availability when Brenda and I move to new acreage! I've been going through lots of options on fencing myself. Really like the barrels and a lot less $$ than most any other option. Plus it gets the plants fairly well protected from gophers, voles, etc. Many plastic drums now are made UV resistant. Do you know if these are? Paint would help them last a lot longer if they are not.

I have some really nice spineless cactus. I handle them with no gloves at all and rarely ever get a single little glochid in my hands. The tortoises all love it. Also got a few other varieties going now from @Tom Next time you're here we'll have to harvest you some cuttings. Brenda and I are still planning to come up and visit you guys... and Crush!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Really nice job, Aaron. I love the way things are turning out. I feel great about Crush and the 3 ladies being there now. I may call on you to see about some equipment availability when Brenda and I move to new acreage! I've been going through lots of options on fencing myself. Really like the barrels and a lot less $$ than most any other option. Plus it gets the plants fairly well protected from gophers, voles, etc. Many plastic drums now are made UV resistant. Do you know if these are? Paint would help them last a lot longer if they are not.
> 
> I have some really nice spineless cactus. I handle them with no gloves at all and rarely ever get a single little glochid in my hands. The tortoises all love it. Also got a few other varieties going now from @Tom Next time you're here we'll have to harvest you some cuttings. Brenda and I are still planning to come up and visit you guys... and Crush!
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


Sounds great mark! Thank you 
I never checked if these drums where uv resistant but the test drums I planted in 5 years ago ( and those drums had already been sitting in the sun a few years before I got them) to see if I could prove my concept are still holding strong so I feel good these will last a very long time. Guess I will find out haha
Paint would be more of a guarantee for sure 
Come on over any time mark we would love to have you


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

motero said:


> Nice fence idea, in AZ desert two or three years tops before the barrels are brittle and cracking up from the sun. Is that one row painted? Paint will extend their life.
> 
> I really like your pond, so cool.


No paint at all a few different color drums is all


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Really nice job, Aaron. I love the way things are turning out. I feel great about Crush and the 3 ladies being there now. I may call on you to see about some equipment availability when Brenda and I move to new acreage! I've been going through lots of options on fencing myself. Really like the barrels and a lot less $$ than most any other option. Plus it gets the plants fairly well protected from gophers, voles, etc. Many plastic drums now are made UV resistant. Do you know if these are? Paint would help them last a lot longer if they are not.
> 
> I have some really nice spineless cactus. I handle them with no gloves at all and rarely ever get a single little glochid in my hands. The tortoises all love it. Also got a few other varieties going now from @Tom Next time you're here we'll have to harvest you some cuttings. Brenda and I are still planning to come up and visit you guys... and Crush!
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


The other fringe benefit I’m seeing from the drum fence is there is no straight line so even when walking the fence line (yes even with 3/4 an acre they still walk the fence line though admittedly a lot less) they don’t rub there shell on the fence and I guess even if they did it’s plastic right


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I’m a little north of Sacramento been a wile seance I was down to Fresno might be a fun trip!


Dude! Go see Yvonne's place. I stop by for a visit whenever I'm in her area. Lots of neat stuff there, and I like visiting with Yvonne in person.

I've got a dozen different types of opuntia at my place too. Your welcome to as much as you want. I donate a 1000+ pounds a year to my friend's adult Galapagos herd nearby, so I have plenty to go around. I can mail you some too, if you are not doing down this way. Spring time is the best time to plant them, but you can stick them in the ground anytime really.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2021)

motero said:


> Nice fence idea, in AZ desert two or three years tops before the barrels are brittle and cracking up from the sun. Is that one row painted? Paint will extend their life.



I never thought of the plastic breaking down over time. I'll be curious to see how long it lasts there.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> ...even if they did it’s plastic right


And smooth rounded plastic at that. Thanks for posting this. So much innovation and advancement in tortoise care has come from this forum. So many great ideas from great people.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 1, 2021)

Tom said:


> Dude! Go see Yvonne's place. I stop by for a visit whenever I'm in her area. Lots of neat stuff there, and I like visiting with Yvonne in person.
> 
> I've got a dozen different types of opuntia at my place too. Your welcome to as much as you want. I donate a 1000+ pounds a year to my friend's adult Galapagos herd nearby, so I have plenty to go around. I can mail you some too, if you are not doing down this way. Spring time is the best time to plant them, but you can stick them in the ground anytime really.


I won’t be down your way probably tell next ttpg but I’ll be sure to put your place on my list!! If you want to mail me some that would be great! See how many you can get in a flat rate box haha and I’ll Paypal you the shipping!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Same here. . . if you ever want to take a day trip down to Clovis (outside Fresno), I'll be glad to give you plenty of cuttings (and a tour of the tortoise yards!).
> 
> View attachment 314373



Now that is just beautiful ?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 1, 2021)

You are making this Connecticut girl SUPER jealous! I dream of a property with tortoises roaming about. Well done and keep the photos coming!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 2, 2021)

Over cast day today so I didn’t take the pictures I was planing but Crush was making a pest of himself haha so I figured I’d share


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 2, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Over cast day today so I didn’t take the pictures I was planing but Crush was making a pest of himself haha so I figured I’d share
> View attachment 314542



You painted the barrels? Did you do all of them?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 2, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> You painted the barrels? Did you do all of them?


Nope no paint up at the top of the hill by the house There are some blue pots I would have preferred all the same color but didn’t want to wait any more so there are 3 colors of pots and I kept all the same colors together. It will make more sense when I get the complete enclosure pictures ( hopefully tomorrow it’s supposed to be nice)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 3, 2021)

Maybe add a raised viewing platform for a safari feel? Lovin it sir!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 4, 2021)

General enclosure pictures as it sits today from the 4 corners. I can’t wait to see it with all the pots full of edible plants!!


This smaller pen I call sick bay. It’s not done yet but will be a fully set up enclosure for new arrivals and or for when a tortoise needs some alone time haha


----------



## JNSNannahenson170 (Jan 4, 2021)

looks great


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 4, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 314675
> View attachment 314676
> View attachment 314677
> View attachment 314678
> ...



when can I move in?!?!?!?!?!? ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> when can I move in?!?!?!?!?!? ?


I just need to get the guest house build hahah


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 4, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I just need to get the guest house build hahah



I would be fine in that gorgeous yard of yours!
WITH THE TORTOISES!
(Of course I’ll have to get accustomed to pumpkin?)
Can you throw in (on occasion) 
some spaghetti and meat balls?
Even just in a corner for me! ??
Simply gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 5, 2021)

I will bring my own shed!!!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would be fine in that gorgeous yard of yours!
> WITH THE TORTOISES!
> (Of course I’ll have to get accustomed to pumpkin?)
> Can you throw in (on occasion)
> ...


I think you’d have to stay in the small pen since you would be a “new arrival.”?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I think you’d have to stay in the small pen since you would be a “new arrival.”?



hahaha. ..... no problems there.
His small pen is also bigger than my whole house!!! ???


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 6, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I will bring my own shed!!!


I am dead serious. In Avon, NC (OBX) across the road his a one story house with a double door shed out back. While vacationing one year I was surprised when the shed opened and a man walked out with a cup of coffee. Inside was fully reclinanble LazBoy, an old cabinet style big screen and a mini kitchenette (Coffee maker, Toaster oven, and a mini fridge. He had a ranger pickup and a motorcycle. Anything happens to my wife I know how I can live out my days!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 6, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now that is just beautiful ?


Yeah, but that photo is old. All those cactus have grown and it's very crowded there now...my sister is big in cactus...here's one of her cactus that bloomed when I was there


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 6, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, but that photo is old. All those cactus have grown and it's very crowded there now...my sister is big in cactus...here's one of her cactus that bloomed when I was there
> View attachment 314787
> View attachment 314788


Stunning!!!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

Planted a few thornless blackberry plants yesterday. This is just a start I plan to plant a bunch more blackberry


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 7, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 314856
> 
> Planted a few thornless blackberry plants yesterday. This is just a start I plan to plant a bunch more blackberry


If you plan on plant in half of the total barrels that is still a huge job!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you plan on plant in half of the total barrels that is still a huge job!


For sure a big job! I plan to plant in every barrel will take me some time but I’ll get there. This enclosure has 287 barrels so ya big job haha but the thought of all the food it will make will keep me going!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 7, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 314856
> 
> Planted a few thornless blackberry plants yesterday. This is just a start I plan to plant a bunch more blackberry


OMG! Blackberries are so invasive, horrible and nasty, thorns or not. And I can't stand all that room you have. I'm sure you have plans already but here's my 1 cent worth...Grapes, my Sulcata love the leafs and the box turtles and neighbors eat the grapes...



Plants lots of Rose of Sharon bushes they grow and make great shade and are a very favorite of my Sulcata, they eat the flowers and the leafs


Oh hell, why am I doing this to/for you? You probably know all this...I'm sorry


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Blackberries are so invasive, horrible and nasty thorns or not. And I can't stand all that room you have. I'm sure you have plans already buy here's my 1 cent...Grapes, my Sulcata love the leafs and the box turtles and neighbors eat the grapes...
> View attachment 314868
> 
> 
> ...


You are so right! My brother started 70 grape cuttings for me last month another couple of months and we will see how many take I hoping for good odds and I have my eye on 10 rose of Sharon but seems like I can’t get them tell spring. Im
Not worried about the black berries I will be putting in a trellis and keeping them up and my tortoises love the leafs and I love the berries haha win win please keep the ideas coming I’ve got lots of pots to fill.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 314856
> 
> Planted a few thornless blackberry plants yesterday. This is just a start I plan to plant a bunch more blackberry


Do you plan on running a drip line along the tops of those planters?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 7, 2021)

A trellis and all that will not stop them from sending shoots out underground to start vines all over. 
My hated blackberry bramble completely covers the width of my yard. I find new starts in my front yard many feet away from my back yard. My Sulcata will not eat the leafs, and I only bake with the berries. Anyhow, I seriously ask you to reconsider berries. It's not a win-win situation, it's a maybe win-definitely lose thing...  
I am on my deck looking north


All that vegetation is blackberries, here's east


and south, it grows behind Bob's shed. I really cannot stress enough, invasive, please rethink them.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Do you plan on running a drip line along the tops of those planters?


Yes there will be a drip line to every pot and also a pvc line will run there and have rain bird sprinklers to water the grass


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> A trellis and all that will not stop them from sending shoots out underground to start vines all over.
> My hated blackberry bramble completely covers the width of my yard. I find new starts in my front yard many feet away from my back yard. My Sulcata will not eat the leafs, and I only bake with the berries. Anyhow, I seriously ask you to reconsider berries. It's not a win-win situation, it's a maybe win-definitely lose thing...
> I am on my deck looking north
> View attachment 314879
> ...


I understand your hatred of blackberries however they will be growing in pots so I'm
not as concerned about underground spread just vines touching down and my tortoises seem to love the leaves. I have grown this thornless verity for several years to good effect. Perhaps the thornless are less vigors perhaps my dryer climate makes the difference but In my neck of the woods blackberries only go that crazy near water ways. So I will press on with my plan and hope to eat many tasty berries. And should I be wrong and they start to take over in a few years I will eat my words as I rip them out and invite you to Laugh at me.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 7, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I understand your hatred of blackberries however they will be growing in pots so I'm
> not as concerned about underground spread just vines touching down and my tortoises seem to love the leaves. I have grown this thornless verity for several years to good effect. Perhaps the thornless are less vigors perhaps my dryer climate makes the difference but In my neck of the woods blackberries only go that crazy near water ways. So I will press on with my plan and hope to eat many tasty berries. And should I be wrong and they start to take over in a few years I will eat my words as I rip them out and invite you to Laugh at me.


If you also grape you could have side hustle--- wine!


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Jan 7, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I understand your hatred of blackberries however they will be growing in pots so I'm
> not as concerned about underground spread just vines touching down and my tortoises seem to love the leaves. I have grown this thornless verity for several years to good effect. Perhaps the thornless are less vigors perhaps my dryer climate makes the difference but In my neck of the woods blackberries only go that crazy near water ways. So I will press on with my plan and hope to eat many tasty berries. And should I be wrong and they start to take over in a few years I will eat my words as I rip them out and invite you to Laugh at me.


I know up here the thornless are less hardy, so you're probably right about them being less vigorous. With them being in planters, you're probably pretty safe anyway... as long as you don't let them get out of the pots and get established. They will root where they touch down and will eventually find their way through any drainage holes you made.


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2021)

I've grown to love lavatera. It flowers all year long for me. They don't love the leaves, but they will eat some. The flowers are great to mix in and all my torts love them.

I'll be sending you the African hibiscus seeds soon, but you'll have to wait for spring for those anyway.

You can also do blue hibiscus.

How about Tyler's testudo mix from tortoisesupply.com?

And alfalfa is a no brainier. Clover too? Get some seeds from some broad leaf or narrow leaf plantain.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> I've grown to love lavatera. It flowers all year long for me. They don't love the leaves, but they will eat some. The flowers are great to mix in and all my torts love them.
> 
> I'll be sending you the African hibiscus seeds soon, but you'll have to wait for spring for those anyway.
> 
> ...


I’ve tried the testudo mix before and really liked it and have a few buckets planed for it! I’ll have to look in to the rest all sound like great ideas!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 8, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> For sure a big job! I plan to plant in every barrel will take me some time but I’ll get there. This enclosure has 287 barrels so ya big job haha but the thought of all the food it will make will keep me going!


Just where did you get all those barrels? Do they have drain holes? You gonna put in a drip system?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 8, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I’ve tried the testudo mix before and really liked it and have a few buckets planed for it! I’ll have to look in to the rest all sound like great ideas!


Tom Alfalfa? That has an awful lot of protien, I've avoided it for years


Tom said:


> I've grown to love lavatera. It flowers all year long for me. They don't love the leaves, but they will eat some. The flowers are great to mix in and all my torts love them.
> 
> I'll be sending you the African hibiscus seeds soon, but you'll have to wait for spring for those anyway.
> 
> ...





NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I understand your hatred of blackberries however they will be growing in pots so I'm
> not as concerned about underground spread just vines touching down and my tortoises seem to love the leaves. I have grown this thornless verity for several years to good effect. Perhaps the thornless are less vigors perhaps my dryer climate makes the difference but In my neck of the woods blackberries only go that crazy near water ways. So I will press on with my plan and hope to eat many tasty berries. And should I be wrong and they start to take over in a few years I will eat my words as I rip them out and invite you to Laugh at me.


I would never laugh at you, I may giggle behind your back... 
omg! I just thought about where you are...so the next time I go to see my sis I'll stop by and you can take me to In n Out...there are only 2 that I know of Oregon, in Salem and Medford.
My favorite RofS tree


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 8, 2021)

You passed on info I didn't know, blackberries and water. People in Oregon don't tan, they rust. It is raining right now, in fact, for about the last month or more it has rained. My Sulcata pens are flooded. That's why b'berries grow so good here. ah ha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Just where did you get all those barrels? Do they have drain holes? You gonna put in a drip system?


Got the barrels from a dealer I found on Craig’s list yes on drain holes and drip system to come soon before spring is over at least


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom Alfalfa? That has an awful lot of protien, I've avoided it for years
> 
> 
> I would never laugh at you, I may giggle behind your back...
> ...


We will look forward to you visit!!! In and out is just ten miles from my house we will get burgers and go tortoise watching haha


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 8, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> We will look forward to you visit!!! In and out is just ten miles from my house we will get burgers and go tortoise watching haha


I will look forward to that. An excellent burger and watching tortoises simply sounds like heaven


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I will look forward to that. An excellent burger and watching tortoises simply sounds like heaven


My kind of heaven!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom Alfalfa? That has an awful lot of protien, I've avoided it for years


Yes. Alfalfa is a great tortoise food. I avoided it for years too when we all thought protein was bad for tortoises. It isn't. Elevated protein intake can be detrimental over the long term for tortoise suffering from dehydration. Plant based protein as part of a varied diet is excellent for tortoises. They need it. Been feeding it to mine for years.

One of the top producers of sulcatas in the world feeds them almost exclusively on alfalfa hay. He puts bales in and the tortoises just eat it all the time. He has 100s of adults and produces many thousands of babies annually. I don't agree with the practice, but his tortoises are alive and well.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> Yes. Alfalfa is a great tortoise food. I avoided it for years too when we all thought protein was bad for tortoises. It isn't. Elevated protein intake can be detrimental over the long term for tortoise suffering from dehydration. Plant based protein as part of a varied diet is excellent for tortoises. They need it. Been feeding it to mine for years.
> 
> One of the top producers of sulcatas in the world feeds them almost exclusively on alfalfa hay. He puts bales in and the tortoises just eat it all the time. He has 100s of adults and produces many thousands of babies annually. I don't agree with the practice, but his tortoises are alive and well.
> View attachment 314955


I am interested because hay is so much easier to feed all winter, and I have made an effort to avoid alfalfa...


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I am interested because hay is so much easier to feed all winter, and I have made an effort to avoid alfalfa...


I don't like the stems in alfalfa hay. Adults can obviously handle it, as seen in the pic, but it bothers me. I grow fresh alfalfa for my tortoises. If I needed it for winter, I'd get the pellets, soak them, and mix them in with the other food for the day.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 8, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> More picture of the walls going in and the tortoise house moved to it location. I have thought long and hard about what to build the walls out of. I have used many things in the past that have worked nicely but I was looking for something more this time. With these “pots” I will be able to grow lots of tortoise food right at the pen. ( please excuse the smoky pictures it was a very smoke filled summer)
> View attachment 314191
> View attachment 314192
> View attachment 314193
> ...


Dude... that’s really smart!! Luv it


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 11, 2021)

So it has been decided we need a few more pens a little faster then I had planed. So.. the tractors came back for a visit and we broke ground on a few more pens.





We worked late


Next morning the power and water are were we need them


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 11, 2021)

Next we started building walls




Now I’ve got to go after more barrels


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 11, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Next we started building walls
> View attachment 315134
> View attachment 315136
> View attachment 315135
> ...


No moat??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 11, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Next we started building walls
> View attachment 315134
> View attachment 315136
> View attachment 315135
> ...



please.... don’t forget.... I’d like MY barrels to be pink ?
I can be there in .... a week! ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 11, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> please.... don’t forget.... I’d like MY barrels to be pink ?
> I can be there in .... a week! ?☺


I’ll keep an eye out for pink ones haha


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 13, 2021)

Mark clued me into this thread, Thanks Mark. This is all very interesting. I have used pallets held in place with T posts for the adult Manouria. I can't use them for planters though, that's a great utility added feature. Thanks for posting all the photos, it makes it al very clear to see.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 13, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Next we started building walls
> View attachment 315134
> View attachment 315136
> View attachment 315135
> ...


Dude.. im freaken getting exhausted just looking at the pics lol


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 13, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dude.. im freaken getting exhausted just looking at the pics lol


It’s a big job for sure haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 13, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> It’s a big job for sure haha


Looking bada$$ tho.. nice job man


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 13, 2021)

Mid week update more dirt came in


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 13, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looking bada$$ tho.. nice job man


Thanks!!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 13, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Mid week update more dirt came in
> View attachment 315247



How many barrels will that pile fill?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 14, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> How many barrels will that pile fill?


There are 232 pots or 116 barrels in these new pens that is more then enough dirt to full them. The dirt is sold by weight rather them volume so I am not able to calculate exactly so I make sure to get plenty


----------



## Tes (Jan 14, 2021)

It looks amazing!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 14, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> There are 232 pots or 116 barrels in these new pens that is more then enough dirt to full them. The dirt is sold by weight rather them volume so I am not able to calculate exactly so I make sure to get plenty



wow!!!! You must work for NASA!!
Your calculations are on point!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> No moat??


and alligators in the moat to protect the tortoises from poachers


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> and alligators in the moat to protect the tortoises from poachers


Ooh an all reptile gang!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I’ll keep an eye out for pink ones haha


Lavender. 
How do you fill those barrels, with the tractor? 
Years ago when I was trying to get sober at my sister's house. This city girl got to ride on her tractor while she did whatever job she was doing. I just held on and enjoyed it so much. I am pretty sure that not all the time was spent working. Sometimes she just drove me around because getting sober was hard on me. But she never let me operate it...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ooh an all reptile gang!


Komodo dragons!!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Lavender.
> How do you fill those barrels, with the tractor?
> Years ago when I was trying to get sober at my sister's house. This city girl got to ride on her tractor while she did whatever job she was doing. I just held on and enjoyed it so much. I am pretty sure that not all the time was spent working. Sometimes she just drove me around because getting sober was hard on me. But she never let me operate it...


Yes we use the tractor and then go along after with a shovel to clean it all up.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Komodo dragons!!!


I'll check and see if my friends are interested...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I'll check and see if my friends are interested...
> 
> View attachment 315295


OMG! Seriously!


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I'll check and see if my friends are interested...
> 
> View attachment 315295


IF you were in the Galapagos, start another thread and show us pictures of the tortoises!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 14, 2021)

The first babies of the year are starting to leave the egg behind always a fun time!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The first babies of the year are starting to leave the egg behind always a fun time!
> View attachment 315296


Do you take payments?lol Nothing cuter than a hatchling


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Do you take payments?lol Nothing cuter than a hatchling


Does that thumbs up mean yes???


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Does that thumbs up mean yes???


Last thing i can use now is another Sulcata. Want, yes, need/should have...no...lol


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Does that thumbs up mean yes???


They are headed for a mark made enclosure when they are ready to come out of the incubator so I can give them there best start and then they will be ready for you!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 14, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> They are headed for a mark made enclosure when they are ready to come out of the incubator so I can give them there best start and then they will be ready for you!


If you send one to Maggie I will pay for it! OMG the thread that would start


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 14, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> If you send one to Maggie I will pay for it! OMG the thread that would start



The moderators would be kept busy omitting all the curse words!???


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> The moderators would be kept busy omitting all the curse words!???


You guys are mean! Mean but funny.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

My start with turtles and tortoises started when I was injured on the job, and medically retired. So I started spending time with my sister. And the rest, as they say, is history. I started out with water turtles, as memory goes, she showed me a clutch of Sulcata hatchlings and asked if I would care for them...before closed chambers, before CHE, rhp.There weren't many then, but oh boy I loved them, the sick, lame, blind, and cute. Y taught me everything she knew, (!). Then came clutches of Gopherus agassizii, that just sunk me. California Desert Tortoises, small,shy, loving, social, funny, active. Somewhere I have an actual photograph of 23 tiny false Map turtles I cared for. Damn, it was fun. And things progressed and here I am. I feel so lucky that I was guided here, to my place caring for chelonia, by such an expert. I would not be where I am now if it weren't for my sister. And I haven't a clue where this came from...I'm outa here, I understand we will have 55 degrees and sun, so I am prepared to rush out in the mud and repair fences, throw some pasture seed around and make a new Sulcata pen for Marion Knobbins...
Marion, a male or female designation (John Wayne example) will be Mary's name until she/he gets the correct parts and keeps them


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> You guys are mean! Mean but funny.



I am sorry. I never meant to be mean.
I curse up a storm when feeling with my sulcata too! Especially when she hurts my back for not moving when I need her to get off of my toes!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My start with turtles and tortoises started when I was injured on the job, and medically retired. So I started spending time with my sister. And the rest, as they say, is history. I started out with water turtles, as memory goes, she showed me a clutch of Sulcata hatchlings and asked if I would care for them...before closed chambers, before CHE, rhp.There weren't many then, but oh boy I loved them, the sick, lame, blind, and cute. Y taught me everything she knew, (!). Then came clutches of Gopherus agassizii, that just sunk me. California Desert Tortoises, small,shy, loving, social, funny, active. Somewhere I have an actual photograph of 23 tiny false Map turtles I cared for. Damn, it was fun. And things progressed and here I am. I feel so lucky that I was guided here, to my place caring for chelonia, by such an expert. I would not be where I am now if it weren't for my sister. And I haven't a clue where this came from...I'm outa here, I understand we will have 55 degrees and sun, so I am prepared to rush out in the mud and repair fences, throw some pasture seed around and make a new Sulcata pen for Marion Knobbins...
> Marion, a male or female designation (John Wayne example) will be Mary's name until she/he gets the correct parts and keeps them



what a GREAT story! Thanks for sharing.
All my sisters gave me were Nuggies !??!
One gave me a broken arm once for playing her guitar.... AMD the other one gave me a black eye for ratting her out for STEALING my sisters guitar so we could play it! ?
.... ???. Now I need a hug.?

BUT NOT FROM MY SISTERS!!!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Virtual hug from me and Smokey


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a GREAT story! Thanks for sharing.
> All my sisters gave me were Nuggies !??!
> One gave me a broken arm once for playing her guitar.... AMD the other one gave me a black eye for ratting her out for STEALING my sisters guitar so we could play it! ?
> .... ???. Now I need a hug.?
> ...


My sister and I don't hug. But she is very free in other area's. She takes care of me and has never been mean, I'd kick her a**...lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a GREAT story! Thanks for sharing.
> All my sisters gave me were Nuggies !??!
> One gave me a broken arm once for playing her guitar.... AMD the other one gave me a black eye for ratting her out for STEALING my sisters guitar so we could play it! ?
> .... ???. Now I need a hug.?
> ...


My brother was a Nintendo kid (he is 6'3") and still is in his 40's. My dumb a$$ would be outside in any weather in OH growing up. We were quite different but get along better as adults with each other than any off our parents.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My brother was a Nintendo kid (he is 6'3") and still is in his 40's. My dumb a$$ would be outside in any weather in OH growing up. We were quite different but get along better as adults with each other than any off our parents.


As an adult my brother was a cocaine dealer and died of alcoholism


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Virtual hug from me and Smokey
> 
> View attachment 315348



what a Gorgeous cat !!!!!!
The colors are beautiful! And he looks brushed!?!??!?!!???!!!!!
A BIG .....MEOW!!!
Back at cha’ kitty and Maggie!
Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Smokey keeps himself groomed. This is the beast I have to brush. Simon the pig. He does not like being brushed, normally would not say this, but thank god those big feet are declawed


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My brother was a Nintendo kid (he is 6'3") and still is in his 40's. My dumb a$$ would be outside in any weather in OH growing up. We were quite different but get along better as adults with each other than any off our parents.



ahaha!!! Must be something in the water?!
My big brother was an “Atari” kid...
and he was 6’6”! (Still is) 
For those of you young kids reading this 
ATARI was like your....??? .. Wii???
But had WAY LESS stuff on it and only went from side to side and/or up and down.
Boy, how far you’ve come since then....

We grew up together (shared bedroom) 
And were like bffs.. now we are far apart and he has somewhat become “Seroius” now...
And my sisters stayed together in one room.
They taught each other fashion and makeup...
I learned about sports (kicking and screaming)...?
Then came Duran Duran...and I discovered BOYS...and never looked back! ??
So I guess that makes me a “mutt”?
Half tomboy—half glamor puss! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> As an adult my brother was a cocaine dealer and died of alcoholism



I am so sorry !!
What a story!!!
How many siblings do you have all together??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Smokey keeps himself groomed. This is the beast I have to brush. Simon the pig. He does not like being brushed, normally would not say this, but thank god those big feet are declawed
> 
> View attachment 315349



I know exactly what you mean (about the declawing). 
this one is gorgeous too?!!??!
You have such beautiful animals!
WTH??????
It’s because the owner knows what she is doing! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry !!
> What a story!!!
> How many siblings do you have all together??


3, two older sisters and a dead older brother. My siblings wore my parents out before I came along. And I just grew up wild. My parents were Catholics who were married for 46 years, my Dad had his own business. I didn't want to grow up to be like them. Oh boy!!! And I didn't


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2021)

PEOPLE, PEOPLE, PEOPLE!!!!! PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THIS IS NORCAL TORTOISE GUY'S THREAD ABOUT HIS NEW SULCATA YARDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 15, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> PEOPLE, PEOPLE, PEOPLE!!!!! PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THIS IS NORCAL TORTOISE GUY'S THREAD ABOUT HIS NEW SULCATA YARDS!!!!!!!!


Ok, I'm sorry. Sometimes I talk too much, but ya didn't have to YELL at us


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jan 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Ok, I'm sorry. Sometimes I talk too much, but ya didn't have to YELL at us



mom sorry too!! ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

My weekend started off early! Went and got a load of barrels so we could get in a full days work.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

The drilling holes and cutting began!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

Then the washing...


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

All cleaned and ready to go...now for placement!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

We worked until dark so had to wait for the full layout picture till the next morning.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

Now to fill with dirt...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 18, 2021)

That looks like way too much hard work!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The drilling holes and cutting began!!
> View attachment 315643
> View attachment 315644
> View attachment 315645
> ...


Ah. . . a table saw. THAT's how you managed to keep such a nice straight cutting line!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 315649
> All cleaned and ready to go...now for placement!
> View attachment 315650
> View attachment 315651
> View attachment 315652


It would be interesting to see your property from the air.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 18, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> It would be interesting to see your property from the air.


Yes! A drone is in order!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

All filled with dirt and the trench’s dug for the sprinklers.


----------



## Jan A (Jan 18, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My brother was a Nintendo kid (he is 6'3") and still is in his 40's. My dumb a$$ would be outside in any weather in OH growing up. We were quite different but get along better as adults with each other than any off our parents.


I've always said to anyone who listened, including my brother-in-law, that he's lucky to have survived childhood from his big brother, my husband. The stories Dan has told me about what he did to his little brother out of curiosity, honreyness & no intention to harm--the things kids did back in the 60's, not anywhere near close to today's standards.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Yes! A drone is in order!


Maybe one day haha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

Planted a few cactus today still need to find more!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 18, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> IF you were in the Galapagos, start another thread and show us pictures of the tortoises!!


I was DEFINITELY in the Galápagos! I’m working on curating some photos for a post.


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 315718
> 
> Planted a few cactus today still need to find more!


You can grab a few dozen from me.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 18, 2021)

Tom said:


> You can grab a few dozen from me.


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 19, 2021)

So, have the neighbors asked what you are doing yet? If it was me I would have been in their with you already!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 19, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> So, have the neighbors asked what you are doing yet? If it was me I would have been in their with you already!!


Yes all three sides have asked one even keeps a Sulcata of there own!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Got a few gates in and moved in a night box


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 27, 2021)

High winds and lots of rain have been been making a big mess and extra work for me




At least the power is back on now so the stress has let up at least for now


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 27, 2021)

Can't wait to visit the Norcal Tortoise World! Looking huge and great!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks like a very nice Eucalyptus branch.... hhmm. I could use a nice chunk to turn a bowl or two! One for me & one for you!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Looks like a very nice Eucalyptus branch.... hhmm. I could use a nice chunk to turn a bowl or two! One for me & one for you!


Too bad we aren’t closer! It’s headed for the burn pile soon


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Got a few gates in and moved in a night box
> View attachment 316550
> View attachment 316551


Look at all that grass! Sulcata heaven. I always find it fun to try to grow more grass than they can eat. You just might succeed when the weather warms up and the days get longer again.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Tom said:


> Look at all that grass! Sulcata heaven. I always find it fun to try to grow more grass than they can eat. You just might succeed when the weather warms up and the days get longer again.


Here is hoping! I haven’t won that game for longer then spring I’m hoping with the sprinklers I have planed I just might this year


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Feb 1, 2021)

One of the new pens is ready for tortoises! Still needs more work but will be fine to keep them healthy and happy so naturally we have some new friends come to stay with us! Quarantining for the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Katie11 (Feb 1, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> One of the new pens is ready for tortoises! Still needs more work but will be fine to keep them healthy and happy so naturally we have some new friends come to stay with us! Quarantining for the next 6 months or so.
> View attachment 317025
> View attachment 317026


You have done an AMAZING job. Its gonna be tortoise heaven and I'm excited to see them enjoy it. Torts are definitely a labor of love. Seeing them happy makes me happy which makes my fiancee happy lol..GREAT job??????


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Feb 1, 2021)

Katie11 said:


> You have done an AMAZING job. Its gonna be tortoise heaven and I'm excited to see them enjoy it. Torts are definitely a labor of love. Seeing them happy makes me happy which makes my fiancee happy lol..GREAT job??????


Thank you!


----------



## Dbrocato2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> You are making this Connecticut girl SUPER jealous! I dream of a property with tortoises roaming about. Well done and keep the photos coming!


MA here! I love this setup


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 1, 2021)

Gonna plant some shade? Need me to send you some small Rose of Sharon? I have lots...


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Feb 1, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Gonna plant some shade? Need me to send you some small Rose of Sharon? I have lots...


That would be amazing! I have been looking for some rose of sharon! Yes lots of planting to do and will most likely get a shade sail before summer to give the plants time to do there job.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 2, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> That would be amazing! I have been looking for some rose of sharon! Yes lots of planting to do and will most likely get a shade sail before summer to give the plants time to do there job.


I have several different colors I'll start working on it. pm me your address plz


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 3, 2021)

The sprinklers have began to go in so far I’ve build the valves and spent my morning at the store buying all the needed parts. My work schedule has changed temporarily so I only have one day a week to spend on my projects for now. Booo haha


The valves will in time be inclosed in a wooden valve box.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 3, 2021)

This weekend I was also able to plant 21 pots with Rose of Sharon plants that were a generous gift from maggie3fan




Thank you Maggie!!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 3, 2021)

The Nabbers cows push over the fence and came in the tortoise hard today. That was an adventure!! They didn’t go back willingly particularly the bull! Haha I Made a fence repair but It looks like I’m about to learn about electric fence. We Need a fool proof plan to keep those cows out. My plants are only going to start looking more inviting to those big fellas


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 3, 2021)

This thread keeps getting more and more wild. You could seriously make a great documentary on this project, its epic. These the types of threads that people will still be posting in 5 years from now.


----------



## AgataP (Mar 3, 2021)

Love, love the barrel idea. My neighbor gets barrels free all the time.
I took one for water. But now I might ask him for many more. I WA barrels that are a bit smaller are very common and actually very cheap. Craigslist you can grab some for 5$ they are more narrow however when they are full of water there is no way I can move them. The most popular ones here are the ones after molasses. Easy clean and no worries about nasty stuff like oil.
When I am in Cali I might have to drive over some cactus treats to you guys. Great thing is a market next to my house sells 5 pads for $2.19 ??
I am going try to grow some indoor.

This space is amazing!!!!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 3, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> The Nabbers cows push over the fence and came in the tortoise hard today. That was an adventure!! They didn’t go back willingly particularly the bull! Haha I Made a fence repair but It looks like I’m about to learn about electric fence. We Need a fool proof plan to keep those cows out. My plants are only going to start looking more inviting to those big fellas


 Well heck I am ready to pack up and move in as well ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm glad to get them to you. I have given plenty to my neighbors, they start to bloom before they create shade.
And keep them kinda damp until you see new green on them. They are a long project for you, and at my age I might not see the finished project. But it's a super space. Here's a couple of the colors I sent you.





There's also solid white and white w/red centers. They will start to bloom in a couple of years. Small sticks with a big bloom...cute. Glad I could do that for you. They don't look like much now, but they will knock your socks off and provide great food and shade in a few years.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 4, 2021)

AgataP said:


> This space is amazing!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 10, 2021)

Work continued on the sprinkler system this weekend. Just about finished with the rain birds to water the grass. The drip system will be up next


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 10, 2021)

A few pictures from after today’s storm


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 10, 2021)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 10, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> A few pictures from after today’s storm
> View attachment 320529
> View attachment 320530
> View attachment 320531



I think the rainbow ? was Gods way of saying you are doing a GREAT job and keeping environmentally friendly. ?


----------



## janevicki (Mar 10, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm glad to get them to you. I have given plenty to my neighbors, they start to bloom before they create shade.
> And keep them kinda damp until you see new green on them. They are a long project for you, and at my age I might not see the finished project. But it's a super space. Here's a couple of the colors I sent you.
> View attachment 319948
> 
> ...


How beautiful you did such a great job!


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you for sharing the entire build. I came back to the forum, hoping to find some ideas. We'll find out today if our offer on a mini ranch is accepted. First priority will be getting outdoor enclosures built for my Desert Tortoises and Box Turtles. And in time include an enclosure for a future Sulcata (now that I'll finally have proper space for a mini bull dozer). My poor pea brain is maxed, up at 2:30am and really need to figure out how I want to build new enclosures. Your yards are amazing. Great to see some familiar people on this thread. I'm sure I'll be full of questions over the next several months.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 13, 2021)

TigsMom said:


> Thank you for sharing the entire build. I came back to the forum, hoping to find some ideas. We'll find out today if our offer on a mini ranch is accepted. First priority will be getting outdoor enclosures built for my Desert Tortoises and Box Turtles. And in time include an enclosure for a future Sulcata (now that I'll finally have proper space for a mini bull dozer). My poor pea brain is maxed, up at 2:30am and really need to figure out how I want to build new enclosures. Your yards are amazing. Great to see some familiar people on this thread. I'm sure I'll be full of questions over the next several months.


Happy to share! If you end up with any questions I might be able to help with be sure to ask!!


----------



## S2G (Mar 13, 2021)

This is absolutely insane. Great job.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 13, 2021)

S2G said:


> This is absolutely insane. Great job.


Thanks!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 23, 2021)

I did a little more work on the sprinklers in the big sulcata yard today got the timer all worked out.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 24, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Happy to share! If you end up with any questions I might be able to help with be sure to ask!!



Yes.. I have a quick question.
Can you adopt me? ?
I am a Sulcata owner myself and think we would fare well on your property. Your land is quit large so I know we will not be in contact with others as to cause a Ruckus..
We are tidy.
We are quiet
We can cook...
We give hugs.
We are never mad
We always smile (as to spread joy)...
And most of all......
??....we are willing to pay rent!! ?

(and we will eat the occasional pumpkin you throw to us without complaint..)?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 24, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes.. I have a quick question.
> Can you adopt me? ?
> I am a Sulcata owner myself and think we would fare well on your property. Your land is quit large so I know we will not be in contact with others as to cause a Ruckus..
> We are tidy.
> ...


me too!!!


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 24, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I did a little more work on the sprinklers in the big sulcata yard today got the timer all worked out.
> View attachment 321652
> View attachment 321653


Aaron:

Don't know if you have seen them, but I use the Rachio sprinkler controller. IF you get a WiFi signal out to the area you have your controller, it will connect to your wifi and you can control everything from your smartphone. You can set as many schedules as you want to go on automatically. It will use internet data of weather in your area and apply rain skips if it rains or has rained recently. The thing I like a lot is if I see an area I want to put more water on, or fill/refill the tortoise pond, I can do it wherever I am from my phone. I really love it and use it much more than I though I would.

The only issue is if you have WiFi at your controller location. As I recall, I don't think it is that far from your house to that shed and direct line-of-sight. You could also mount the controller closer to your house/ WiFi signal and simply run some wire to the valves.

Just a thought. I find it extremely useful to have. Even checking nozzel or head adjustments, I don't have to go back to the controller to run a test on the line. Just click in on for a few seconds from my phone standing by the head I'm adjusting.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 24, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Aaron:
> 
> Don't know if you have seen them, but I use the Rachio sprinkler controller. IF you get a WiFi signal out to the area you have your controller, it will connect to your wifi and you can control everything from your smartphone. You can set as many schedules as you want to go on automatically. It will use internet data of weather in your area and apply rain skips if it rains or has rained recently. The thing I like a lot is if I see an area I want to put more water on, or fill/refill the tortoise pond, I can do it wherever I am from my phone. I really love it and use it much more than I though I would.
> 
> ...





Markw84 said:


> Aaron:
> 
> Don't know if you have seen them, but I use the Rachio sprinkler controller. IF you get a WiFi signal out to the area you have your controller, it will connect to your wifi and you can control everything from your smartphone. You can set as many schedules as you want to go on automatically. It will use internet data of weather in your area and apply rain skips if it rains or has rained recently. The thing I like a lot is if I see an area I want to put more water on, or fill/refill the tortoise pond, I can do it wherever I am from my phone. I really love it and use it much more than I though I would.
> 
> ...


Yeah I tried using a Smart Timer and sadly the WiFi didn't reach, so I had to take it back and get a stupid timer haha.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 24, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> me too!!!


Me, three!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 27, 2021)

Starting to get some really beautiful sunny days so we decided progress on the shade cover needed to be next so we got started this morning. It’s assembled now so next we will seal it and add the shade fabric


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 28, 2021)

A few pictures from today


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow I'm loving this


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 29, 2021)

Shade cover is done.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 29, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Shade cover is done.
> View attachment 322102
> View attachment 322103



Oh ... WOW!
I am so jealous I could just...pee!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 29, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> A few pictures from today
> View attachment 322038
> View attachment 322039
> View attachment 322040
> View attachment 322041



Did they at least TRY to push through the big tubs? Or were they sayin’ 
“ nope not even gonna attempt it seeing as my dad made it so nice for us.”


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 29, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Did they at least TRY to push through the big tubs? Or were they sayin’
> “ nope not even gonna attempt it seeing as my dad made it so nice for us.”


Nope no pushing she is just nesting up against them.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 30, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Shade cover is done.
> View attachment 322102
> View attachment 322103


I see space a for a few hammocks for RELAXING and WATCHING the torts!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 30, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I see space a for a few hammocks for RELAXING and WATCHING the torts!


Now that’s a good idea!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 9, 2021)

We took these during our nightly rounds last night. Also I ordered some trees last night. I've never got mail order trees before so we will see how’s it goes.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks like a little slice of tortoise paradise to me!

Who is that nesting? I can't tell...

I love the pond pics. I'm going to have to hire you to come down and help me build one just like that! Of course we will do it when there is no winter weather shutting down the roads!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 9, 2021)

Tom said:


> Looks like a little slice of tortoise paradise to me!
> 
> Who is that nesting? I can't tell...
> 
> I love the pond pics. I'm going to have to hire you to come down and help me build one just like that! Of course we will do it when there is no winter weather shutting down the roads!


Thanks Tom! That is high praise!

That is June she is one of my larger females I’ve had her about 12 years.

Sounds like a plan! We so enjoyed our last visit. Wouldn’t be able to resist an excuse to visit again.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple of our new comers they are a trio and inhabit one of the new smaller pens at the moment.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 13, 2021)

This weekends project was working on a night box for sick bay. Nothing to exciting Tom show there until it’s done. We also gave them all a scrub and wash down last night everyone is looking there best! Here are some pictures of them doing what salcatas do best this morning


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 19, 2021)

A couple of the females got busy today made for a busy evening for me 


Two clutches one 28 eggs one 29 


Will be excited to see what becomes of this big egg. Twins maybe? Guess time will tell


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> A couple of the females got busy today made for a busy evening for me
> View attachment 323499
> 
> Two clutches one 28 eggs one 29
> ...


The 29 look like Daisy eggs. Bigger than other sulcata eggs. Wait til you see the babies that come out of those eggs. Likely to be near 100% hatch rate and the babies are monsters. 35-40 grams usually. One was 44 grams out of the egg. Most sulcatas, including my Sudans hatch babies that are 25-30 grams.

Unless I'm wrong...


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 20, 2021)

Tom said:


> The 29 look like Daisy eggs. Bigger than other sulcata eggs. Wait til you see the babies that come out of those eggs. Likely to be near 100% hatch rate and the babies are monsters. 35-40 grams usually. One was 44 grams out of the egg. Most sulcatas, including my Sudans hatch babies that are 25-30 grams.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong...


I bet daisy dose lay big eggs like that! I can’t wait to see them! But both of these clutches are from females I got from our friend ( unsure if he wants named) nether Daisy or Goldy have laid yet since the move. I think the change of climate even thought it’s not huge has put them off a bit. Honestly having moved this year I fully expected to have a slow egg year altogether. But it seems The rest of my l gals aren’t bothered by the move so much. We seem to be having a good year


----------



## Jan A (Apr 20, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I bet daisy dose lay big eggs like that! I can’t wait to see them! But both of these clutches are from females I got from our friend ( unsure if he wants named) nether Daisy or Goldy have laid yet since the move. I think the change of climate even thought it’s not huge has put them off a bit. Honestly having moved this year I fully expected to have a slow egg year altogether. But it seems The rest of my l gals aren’t bothered by the move so much. We seem to be having a good year


Congratulations!! Looks like your new outdoor enclosure was worth the effort!!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 7, 2021)

The rose of Sharon I got from Maggie seem to be making a go of it! Thought I’d post a few pictures of them. I also planted 11 bear root mulberry trees (but they haven’t shown any signs of life yet hope I didn’t get duds) and a bunch of different garden seeds so with any luck we should have a lot more greenery before too long


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 7, 2021)

I am so glad some lived! In a few years your pens will be so beautiful, full of color.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 13, 2021)

I got the night box for sick bay mostly finished. Still need to add a door but it’s working well and I can block the doorway when needed until the door is finished


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 30, 2021)

Missing the green grass. But the sprinklers are keeping it just green enough to keep the tortoises fed. We are adding 4 sprinklers in the middle to try and keep the entire pen greener instead of just around the edges. That pot in the middle with a pipe coming out of it is one of the new sprinklers. I’ll be finishing that project soon.


----------



## Warren (May 30, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 326199
> 
> Missing the green grass. But the sprinklers are keeping it just green enough to keep the tortoises fed. We are adding 4 sprinklers in the middle to try and keep the entire pen greener instead of just around the edges. That pot in the middle with a pipe coming out of it is one of the new sprinklers. I’ll be finishing that project soon.


I see your tortoise are enjoying their pool, I liked you pool designed so much that I made one just in a smaller size. In a few years I sure I will have to make a bigger pool, just have to figure where to put it.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (May 30, 2021)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jun 2, 2021)

Work continues on the 4 smaller pens the pond it’s done in the first and shade is up over all 4


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 12, 2021)

More watering holes


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 12, 2021)

More gates 
With the cost of lumber these days I’ve been reclaiming as much as I can


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Babies are hatching


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jul 12, 2021)

Warren said:


> I see your tortoise are enjoying their pool, I liked you pool designed so much that I made one just in a smaller size. In a few years I sure I will have to make a bigger pool, just have to figure where to put it.



Wow!!
Nice pool
And GORGEOUS TORTOISE!!!
He is super clean!?!?!?!?!
How do you keep him so darn clean???


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jul 12, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 329007
> View attachment 329008
> View attachment 329009
> View attachment 329010
> ...



I can barely take care of ONE!
How do you manage ALL of these little babies?
Or do you put them up for adoption??
Simply gorgeous stunning!! ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I can barely take care of ONE!
> How do you manage ALL of these little babies?
> Or do you put them up for adoption??
> Simply gorgeous stunning!! ?


It is a lot of work taking care of all those babies but it’s a labor of love for sure. All the babies go up for sale after they have grown a bit.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 12, 2021)

My friend wants to make a pool just like that for her 100 lb sully. Can you post exactly how you make those? What you use, etc? You know, instructions for 2 women who know nothing about building a pool? ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Aug 31, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> My friend wants to make a pool just like that for her 100 lb sully. Can you post exactly how you make those? What you use, etc? You know, instructions for 2 women who know nothing about building a pool? ?


I’m sorry I didn’t see you post sooner. I built those watering pools by digging a hole the size I want to pool and about 3 inches deeper then needed. Slope the sides how you would like them to be only that 3 inches deeper. Then start mixing cement. ( I used 3 or 4 80lb bags on most of these pools) I used a cement mixing tub and a shovel to mix my cement. Mix it fairly thick. Put it in about 3 inches thick. Then finish smooth the cement with a round end pool trowel. I’m not the best concrete finisher but I figure a little semi smoothness is good for grip. Hope this helps. If there are more questions I can help with please ask. Also a wile back mark84 made a post that did a much better job of how to for a nice tortoise pond. As with most everything he builds his is what I would try and copy!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 31, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Hope this helps.


Yes, it certainly does. Definitely a job for when the weather cools off.
Thanks!


----------



## Jan A (Aug 31, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, it certainly does. Definitely a job for when the weather cools off.
> Thanks!





NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t see you post sooner. I built those watering pools by digging a hole the size I want to pool and about 3 inches deeper then needed. Slope the sides how you would like them to be only that 3 inches deeper. Then start mixing cement. ( I used 3 or 4 80lb bags on most of these pools) I used a cement mixing tub and a shovel to mix my cement. Mix it fairly thick. Put it in about 3 inches thick. Then finish smooth the cement with a round end pool trowel. I’m not the best concrete finisher but I figure a little semi smoothness is good for grip. Hope this helps. If there are more questions I can help with please ask. Also a wile back mark84 made a post that did a much better job of how to for a nice tortoise pond. As with most everything he builds his is what I would try and copy!


I wanted to ask how the bucket wall border survived the summer. Did it work as expected or did anyone get their dander up & try & take them out since we seem to have the occasional sulcata that regularly takes offense?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Aug 31, 2021)

Jan A said:


> I wanted to ask how the bucket wall border survived the summer. Did it work as expected or did anyone get their dander up & try & take them out since we seem to have the occasional sulcata that regularly takes offense?


The wall has worked perfectly as expected my
Biggest male Crush is about 200lbs at last check and he pushes up agents the wall often and even he has not move it at all. The only thing I have had to watch for is digging. I don’t mind some digging but if they undercut one barrel too much it will tip. Only the big guys digging has ever caused this and the barrel tips but dose not breach the wall so all is well I just have to tip it back up if I’m too slow discouraging digging. This has only happened once this year.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey, Aaron @NorCal tortoise guy How about some pictures of how the enclosure is looking now with a year's growth and spring now here? How's all the cactus and Rose of Sharon doing?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 20, 2022)

Markw84 said:


> Hey, Aaron @NorCal tortoise guy guy How about some pictures of how the enclosure is looking now with a year's growth and spring now here? How's all the cactus and Rose of Sharon doing?


Things are growing well! I need to do some weeding pretty bad right now though. I have yet to plant in every pot
I get home form work late the next few days I’ll pictures Monday or Tuesday


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 28, 2022)

A few update pictures as I said lots of weeding is needed just now but growth of things we planted is going well. The light makes the grass look a little more yellow then it really is. There is lots of good grass in there for everyone to eat. I took these pictures as I was closing the door for the night so I didn’t get any pictures of the tortoises guess we will have to work on that next.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Sep 18, 2022)

Got flowers! @maggie3fan


----------



## Maggie3fan (Sep 19, 2022)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> View attachment 350034
> 
> Got flowers! @maggie3fan


finally!


----------

